

Russian Scientist Claims Signs of Life Spotted on Venus - daegloe
http://news.yahoo.com/russian-scientist-claims-signs-life-spotted-venus-070321311.html

======
uncoder0
“Let’s boldly suggest that the objects’ morphological features would allow us
to say that they are living.”

I would have liked a more in-depth explanation and some photos indicating the
morphological features.

This is the only photo I could dig up: <http://i.imgur.com/dfv0m.jpg>

~~~
daegloe
I couldn't dig up any additional details re: the photos in question.

Some are claiming the crab-like object in the photo linked to above is a
fractured piece of the probe's protective shield. The fully intact probe can
be seen here pre-launch: <http://www.myspacemuseum.com/v_venera13i_24.jpg>

------
kia
While he really seems to be a well known scientist, the photo of a "scorpion"
[1] is not the best confirmation of his theories.

[1] - [http://www.mk.ru/science/article/2012/01/20/662678-na-
venere...](http://www.mk.ru/science/article/2012/01/20/662678-na-venere-
nashli-skorpiona.html)

------
PaulHoule
Are this the same scientist who thinks the U.S. shot down the last Russian
mars probe?

------
TheCoreh
Hmm, are this photos the article mentions available to the general public?

------
bendangelo
There has always been life on venus under the clouds. Search for valiant thor.

